# Tanti auguriiiiiiii nocciolaaaaa



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2017)

tantissimi auguri nocciola :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri


----------



## Claudietta-clo (4 Dicembre 2017)

Augurissimi!!! :mexican:


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2017)

arrivato ritardo  questo anno , ma ero impegnato quasi come lo eri tu .


AUGURI


----------



## Lostris (4 Dicembre 2017)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:

Auguri!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2017)

Auguri &#55356;&#57218;


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

*...*

Auguri!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2017)

Grazie 
Ero una bambina quando sono entrata in questo forum, ora vecchietta


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grazie
> Ero una bambina quando sono entrata in questo forum, ora vecchietta


 Auguri!!!! e la miseria, in entrambi i casi.
 Bambina - vecchietta , una via di mezzo no?????:infermo:


----------



## brenin (4 Dicembre 2017)

Un fiore speciale per una giornata altrettanto speciale....

Tantissimi Auguri !


----------



## francoff (4 Dicembre 2017)

*auguri*

sono in ritardo????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sono in ritardo????


No 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> Grazie a tutti


Prego


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2017)

AUGURI!


----------

